# Tech Question



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Google Earth dissappeared from my computer and I can't get it back.  What gives?  Anyone know?


----------



## slackjawed (Jul 9, 2011)

It could be magic, you haven't let any magicians near your computer lately have you?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2011)

try downloading it again.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2011)

if you pay and you can't get the satisfaction of the web service, try calling customer support.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

syrenn said:


> try downloading it again.



I have several times.  And I've used Google Chrome.  Can't get it back.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> if you pay and you can't get the satisfaction of the web service, try calling customer support.



I use the free version.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

slackjawed said:


> It could be magic, you haven't let any magicians near your computer lately have you?



Only those on here who wouldn't be magicians if they only would take their medicine!


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 9, 2011)

II am sorry I didn't know there was a free version.


----------



## uscitizen (Jul 9, 2011)

Sounds like maybe capitalism cut off the free version?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Moonglow said:


> II am sorry I didn't know there was a free version.





uscitizen said:


> Sounds like maybe capitalism cut off the free version?



Free verson is all I've ever had.  But you could be right.  They may have cut it off.


----------



## slackjawed (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > It could be magic, you haven't let any magicians near your computer lately have you?
> ...



Well, I'm just saying computers are most vulnerable to 2 things; magic and insects. You didn't mention bugs, so the obvious suggestion as to what to look for next was magic. 

Computers don't do well around magic you know.........


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

slackjawed said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



So should I invite Auntie Virus for dinner?


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > try downloading it again.
> ...




It should be here...

"C:\Program Files\Google\Google Earth\client\googleearth.exe"


now...did only the icon disappear.... or did you check if the program was still there?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



The whole kit and kaboodle is gone.


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



go to my computer
then add or remove programs....

see if it is there.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > II am sorry I didn't know there was a free version.
> ...



I just checked my GE, and the free version is still available.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I have tried repeatedly to download it and it just won't.  I miss it.  Used is everyday mainly to watch location of earthquakes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



It must still be in your system somewhere, and your machine won't let it download again. Have you tried clicking on start, then all programs to see if it is listed?


----------



## Trajan (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



did you do what syrenn asked?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Trajan said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Trajan (Jul 9, 2011)

welllll? it it there?


----------



## hortysir (Jul 9, 2011)

Have you recently used a restore point?


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

hortysir said:


> Have you recently used a restore point?



My modem went out a couple of weeks ago.  My daugher who was staying with me called the phone company and they replaced it.  Some things had to be reset after that.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

​


Trajan said:


> welllll? it it there?



Nada,


----------



## hortysir (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Have you recently used a restore point?
> ...


Last time someone else worked on my puter I ended up with a lot of "hidden" shit.
That's been a while so I can't recall how I un-hid them.....



Anybody know WTF I'm talking about?


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 9, 2011)

You're not the only one:

I also had my google earth program apear to disapear over night & cannot reinstall - Google Earth Help


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2011)

xsited1 said:


> You're not the only one:
> 
> I also had my google earth program apear to disapear over night & cannot reinstall - Google Earth Help



Yup, looks like it's a major ongoing issue.  Try an older version of Google Earth and see if that works.  

Google Earth: Download Google Earth for PC, Mac, or Linux

Click on _Advanced Setup_ then select previous version 5.2.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

Ringel05 said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> > You're not the only one:
> ...



I'll give it a try.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jul 9, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > xsited1 said:
> ...



Oh and unless you are already using Chrome don't add it, uncheck the boxes.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 9, 2011)

ringel05 said:


> sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > ringel05 said:
> ...



ok.


----------



## Dude111 (Jul 10, 2011)

Sunshine said:
			
		

> Google Earth dissappeared from my computer and I can't get it back.  What gives?  Anyone know?


I saw someone on another site say they had the same thing happen! (Actually i haver seen a couple people saying this over the last couple years)

Its scary to think that google can remove it from your computer WITHOUT YOUR CONSENT!! (However,google cannot AND SHOULD NOT be trusted so............)


I wonder if the file is marked "READ ONLY" if they can still do this?


EDIT:

I just read the thread on the other site from the 5th...

See if you have "geplugin.exe" and make a new shortcut to it AND I SUGGEST MAKING IT READ ONLY!!


----------



## Stashman (Aug 20, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Google Earth dissappeared from my computer and I can't get it back.  What gives?  Anyone know?




There is a known problem with running Google Earth with Win7. Did you recently upgrade from Vista?

You might want to restore you computer to an earlier restore point. Running system restore is safe, and you will not lose anything. It will reset your operating system back to an earlier date before the problem started.

If you choose this route it is always a good thing to run your antivirus software after doing the restore.

There is also a fix on the Microsoft website for Google Earth problems.


----------

